# elevated creatinine



## ercoder65 (Dec 8, 2010)

What is the appropriate diagnosis for "elevated creatinine"? Thanks!


Rich


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

794.4 Abnormal Renal Function Test


----------

